# Rescue with Separation Anxiety - 1 Month Home



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try some Rescue Remedy and see if it helps. DAP collars can help (dog appeasing pheromone). Last resort there are medications the vet can prescribe to help with anxiety, Clomicalm is one.

I would also find a certified vet behaviorist for an evaluation and suggestions for helping her learn to be alone calmly.

Do you need to crate her when you leave? If you do need to confine her would a room like the laundry room or bathroom be an option?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Some dogs can never be crated, my Jasper is one. Fortunately, he wasn't every a very destructive dog. The worry is, she could really seriously injure herself trying to get out of the crate. I came home once when Jasper was still a puppy and he had tried to squeeze out the bottom of his metal crate and had injured his face badly enough that it was very swollen for a couple of days. If you feel the need to confine her, it may be better to do so where she can see you coming and going and by using baby gates. I found with Jasper that he wasn't nearly as stressed when he could see out the front window.

You may want to try Rescue Remedy as mylissyk suggested, or some melatonin. Another product I have recently found is called Happy Traveler that has worked really, really well on his anxieties.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with the advise of some dogs are just not crate dogs. We have had our new rescue almost a month and he has severe anxiety and seperation issues. He cannot be crated or he has panic attacks. 

Its great that she feels more comfortable at night to leave your room. I know it seems like a small thing, but it is huge!

I understand that there are hard moments and it seems like you are going backwards, but it sounds like you are doing a fabulous job! Keep up the hard work, it will get better.

Good luck...and kisses to your little one


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We had that problem with out Dory when we first adopted her. Thankfully she was fine whenever Lucy was with her, so that was our remedy. Now she's fine. However, she was just 12 weeks old when we adopted her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for adopting a rescue!! It sometimes comes with a little more work but in the end you will be rewarded a million times over. I have a rescue from a shelter and then rescue group and even after over a year he is still very afraid to even enter a kennel - much less be 'trapped' in one. I beleive that it is from the upheaval and abandonment in their lives and the fact that they are often transported in kennels for their own safety - but it does build fears. Given the obvious panic effort your girl made to escape the kennel - it will take her quite some time before she is ready to be left home alone in it - she is still very afraid you are not coming back and being 'trapped' escalates that fear. It takes quite a bit of patience, love and compassion to help these poor souls realize that they are safe, and will be loved for life but it will happen. My boy was with me for 6 months before he trusted me enough to leave the yard with me, 10 months before you could see in him that he realized his is HOME! Work with her leaving her home for short periods confined to one room with access to her kennel - so that she can use it if she chooses, leave a radio on for company, give her some stuffed kongs to work on while you are out. If she appears stressed when you return don't try to comfort her - just allow her to relax and come to you when she is ready. One month is a relatively short time for her to build trust that she will not be abandoned, it will come in time but at it's own pace -- the hard part is you can not 'make' it happen - you have to encourage it and allow it to happen.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

She is not fearful because she is a rescue.... but it may be part of the reason she was rehomed.

I STRONGLY recommend contacting a veterinary behaviorist ASAP. Behavior modification protocols take time to wokr, 8-12+ weeks. If youu wait a few more weeks and THEN decide to get this help....you might be way too frustrated and upset for it tog o as well as it could if you contacted someone now.

FOr SA this severe, I say DEFINITELY contact a vterinary behaviorist. If you do only a few changes now.... and then try a few more...and then try a few more, you will likely have less success than if you made ALL the changes at once. 

If you need help finding a board certified veterinary behaviorist, please let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

BLESS YOU for adopting a rescue! I think the more secure she feels with you and that will take time, everything will be fine.

I agree with the others that have suggested the Rescue Remedy, the DAP Collar and can you leave her in a room instead of the crate. Since she likes to sleep on the couch, that might be the room to try.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree to contact a veterinary behaviorist. And until you can meet with them, I would talk with your vet to see if he/she can give you something to calm her while you are gone. Also dont put her in a crate. It sounds like could be making the SA worse. 

Some dogs jsut cant handle a crate and if she was in a shelter, it may have been for a short time, so the stress might not have built up. Did the rescue tell you how long she had been in the shelter? And if she went to a rescue they may not have put her in a crate. As a foster mom myself, if one of my foster dogs freaked out in the crate I do not make them stay in it. I let them sleep on the floor or in the bathroom. 

Like RedDogs says it could be more of an abandonment issue then the crate issue. 

Bless you for adopting her


----------



## Laurag29 (Oct 5, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I agree with the advise of some dogs are just not crate dogs. We have had our new rescue almost a month and he has severe anxiety and seperation issues. He cannot be crated or he has panic attacks.
> 
> Its great that she feels more comfortable at night to leave your room. I know it seems like a small thing, but it is huge!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you thank you! What you all have said is just what I needed to hear. I've contacted the rescue organization and asked for a referral to a vet behaviorist. (btw - I asked my vet, but she said her dog was under her desk right then because she suffered from SA so that was as far as that went!). 

She is a sweet and loving dog - follows me around (a little too much) and I am happy to give her time to understand she is finally in her forever home. 

I think I'll put the crate in the garage for now. Have pet gates (with openings for the cats) that I have put up between the up and downstairs. Like I said she has not done anything to the house, and honestly I don't care that she does - I'm more concerned that she is here freaking out or panting/drooling and scared. 

Thanks for all your input. In one month of walks, I must have met 25 plus goldens and their owners, and I can tell you (as a first time dog owner) they are really special (breed and owners!). 

~Laura


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My foster here has SA, the first foster home didn't crate her (they said she couldn't be crated) and she constantly escaped and destroyed things.

When her pups were old enough, she went into a crate. First a big metal one, then a plastic one that is her size. I was home at the time and just used it for naps and rotating and she did fuss a bit here and there but quickly figured out that would be ignored, she's now fine in a crate and it's not been an issue. She usually has another dog in a crate next to her, not sure if that helps, but it's worked here.

Good luck!

Lana


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You might also try exercising her before you leave. Take her for a nice LONG walk and try and get her good and tired.


----------

